# Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart



## Froschline (17. Mai 2011)

*Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

Hallo habe mir das Spiel Witcher 2 gekauft und Installiert es läuft bei mir nicht kein Spielstart. Habe es versucht zu löschen und neu zu Installieren das Spiel versucht immer zu löschen ohne Erfolg. Ich glaube mein Virusschutzprogramm Norton 360 hat etwas wichtiges gelöscht es ist eine Meldung vom Sonar Schutz mit einer Bestätigung das ein Programm was Schädlinges versucht hat das Programm wurde von Norton 360 gelöscht. 
Mein Computersystem ist
AMD 945,  4 GB Arbeitsspeicher  ,Win 7 64 
Hat einer eine Idee  was ich jetzt machen soll


----------



## fiumpf (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

Was passiert denn wenn du versuchst, das Spiel neu zu installieren? (Genaue Fehlermeldung?)

Normal würde ich sagen, alle "The Witcher 2"-Dateien vom PC löschen, die Registry aufräumen und neu installieren. Lass uns das aber langsam angehen    . Ach ja, Norton 360 de- und Avast Free installieren würde ich auch noch sagen^^.


----------



## Froschline (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

Wenn ich das Spiel neu installiere versucht es das alte zu löschen ohne erfolg.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

Also, Du kannst das alte auch nicht mehr ordentlich deinstallieren? Das ist natürlich extrem doof, da hat scheins Norton ganz schön was verbockt... Du kannst ja mal den Ordner von Witcher umbennen, ob dann das Setup evlt. nochmal versucht neu zu installieren, weil es den Ordner nicht mehr findet. Und beim installieren Norton dann auch mal abschalten.


----------



## Froschline (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

Ok  werde ich mal versuchen leider schaffe ich das heute nicht mehr. Ich Melde mich wieder wenn ich das Problem
morgen noch habe. Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Froschline (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

So jetzt habe ich es geschafft 


Eine komplette Systemzurückstellung
durchgeführt dadurch wurde die Registry 

auch neu zurückgesetzt. Norton 360
Ausgeschaltet und dass Spiel neu Installiert
nun konnte ich aber denn
Aktivierungsschlüssel nicht eingeben habe einfach auf
OK geklickt es wurde eine Verbindung
zum Releasepatch hergestellt
und dann die
Seriennummer nachträglich eingegeben
so jetzt läuft das Spiel natürlich habe ich   

Norton wieder eingeschaltet.



So ein Ärger hatte ich lange nicht
mehr.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

bei meinem kumpel startet das spiel auch nicht.
es ist schon installiert, er muss nur noch den code eingeben, danach sucht das spiel nach updates. dann verschwindet das fenster einfach ohne jegliche fehlermeldung und es passiert nichts. 
liegt das vllt daran das die server down sind? kanns mir nämlich nicht erklären.
hoffe ich hab solche probleme nicht wenn ich das game morgen installiere....


----------



## Zulkrosh (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

Selbes Problem, installiert, starte das Spiel, sobalt ich den Aktivierungsschlüssel eingebe (passiert auch wenn ich nur OK drücke), verschwindet das Fenster  nach 2-15 sekunden..ab und an kommt noch die Meldung das er versucht ein Update zu ziehen..aber nix..echt ärgerlich wenn man 100€ für nen spiel zahlt und an nen besch..... Kopierschutz scheitert.

Win 7 64,
core i7 920
GTX 580
Aktuelle treiber..


----------



## SuddenStriker (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

Habe das selbe Problem wie mein Vorposter.

Klick auf die Homepage und die Erklärung (grob): Die Server sind momentan down...


----------



## Zulkrosh (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

Ah danke für die erklärung..und genau aus dem grund hasse ich diesen blöden Onlinekopierschutz..echt nur lässtig der kram.
Hab ich  aber wenigstens noch Zeit meine Savegames aus Teil 1 zu suchen...auf welcher Festplplatte hatte ich die nochmal *Grummel*


----------



## KingTB23 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

Bei mir startet es auch nicht!    wenn der launcher geöffnet ist und ich dann auf "Spiel starten" klicke kommt das Hexer Medallion und es passiert nichts...
Bitte kann mir jemand helfen!


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

Das das Hexer Medallion erscheint ist ganz normal, dann muss man ein Weilchen warten. Hast du das bei dir schonmal einige Minuten einfach stehen lassen? Evtl nach ein paar Minuten mal die Maus bewegen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

vlt.is auch ne firewall oder so schuld.


----------



## KingTB23 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

Ich hab sogar fast ne halbe Stunde gewartet...  
Was ebenfalls komisch ist ist dass wenn ich mein Spiel registrieren will und ich nen neuen Account erstellen soll kommt immer die Meldung "Internet Explorer Error - Die Serververbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden"


----------



## LanceGualtieri (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 läuft nicht kein Spielstart*

Hatte heute Morgen das gleiche Problem: habe den Aktivierungsschlüssel eingegeben. Anschließend kam der Schirm "Suche nach Updates". Das blendete sich kurze Zeit später aus und das war es. Server down? Oder sind das diese Probleme mit den vertauschten Zahlen und Buchstaben in den Aktivierungsschlüsseln?

Das habe ich auf der offiziellen Seite gefunden:

_*Difficulties with activation code * 
__There have been quite a few instances that involved entering the number zero (0); you should use the capital letter "o" (O). Also there have been cases where the number one (1), the lower-case letter "el" (l) and the capital letter "eye" (I) have been mixed up. Please try all possible permutations. _


----------

